# gravierter text



## Kamek (17. Oktober 2004)

also ich hatte ma vor etwas längerer zeit ein bild gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




da hab ich so ne gravur reingemacht, jetzt wollte ich sowas wieder machen aber ich hab keine ahnung wie das ging...
also ich hab tutorials gefunden aber da wurde immer was erklärt von schattierung, aber ich hatte meins anders gemacht.
vielleicht weiß ja jemand wie sowas geht.


----------



## Gebot (17. Oktober 2004)

kannst du die Grafik so posten das man sie anschauen kann ohne sich in dem Forum anzumelden?


----------



## Kamek (17. Oktober 2004)

sry, mein fehler^^


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Oktober 2004)

Ebene dublizieren. Die untere via Helligkeit/Kontrast abdunkeln.
Aus der oberen Ebene die 3 ausschneiden und dann Ebeneneffekte hinzufügen,
z.B. Abgeflachte Kanten & Relief, Schatten nach innen etc.

Etwas komplizierter:
Du kannst die 3 erstellen, mit der Textur gruppieren (damit sie überlagert wird),
dir einen passenden Kanal erstellen und die Gravur mit dem Beleuchtungsfilter erstellen.


----------



## Kamek (17. Oktober 2004)

?
ehrlich gesagt hab ich nichts verstanden^^"
also bei der variante die ich hatte musste ich mit dem verschieben werkzeug arbeiten um diesen gravur effekt hinzubekommen.


----------



## Boromir (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

das ist ein so genannter Cutout.
Neue Datei, Fläche mit Muster füllen, Ebene duplizieren (Strg+J), zurück auf die unterste Ebene und Helligkeit verringern, wieder in die zweite Ebene, Textwerkzeug und schreiben,
Strg drücken und halten dann auf die Textebene klicken--es entsteht eine Auswahl,
zurück auf die zweite Ebene und "Entf" drücken, Text-Ebene ausblenden (Auge), nun kannst du der zweiten Ebene einen Effekt verpassen (Abgeflachte Kante, Schatten nach innen).
Zum besseren Verständnis habe ich die PSD Datei angehängt.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## ShadowMan (17. Oktober 2004)

Hi Kamek!

Ich will ja nicht unverschämt klingen, aber wie oft willst du das noch fragen?

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=175623

Das ist genau das Gleiche nur mit einer anderen Textur. Wo liegt also dein Problem? 

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Xdreamer (17. Oktober 2004)

Also generell brauchst dafür zwei Ebenen. Die Metalltextur sowie die "3". Den Rest kannst du je nach belieben mit den Ebeneneffekten erzieeln.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (18. Oktober 2004)

Kamek: Beachte bei deinen nächsten Beiträgen doch bitte die Netiquette, danke.


----------

